# Spring Mill Pond Trout Thread 2014



## salmonsteel97

Anyone has some advice for someone just going to spring mill for the first time I plan on just fly fishing maybe indicator fish too. Are worms productive or should I just take the fly rod. What flies do I need to start tieing up. Thanks in advanced


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Can't use worms till this sat. It's all artificial and catch and release till sat. Check the regs board at the front of the parking lot, it will answer all ?s


----------



## salmonsteel97

Mr Burgundy said:


> Can't use worms till this sat. It's all artificial and catch and release till sat. Check the regs board at the front of the parking lot, it will answer all ?s


After I posted it I remembered it's artificial only. I'm a catch and release person. What is the normal for flies more big streamers and minnow paterns or nymphs and dry flies?


----------



## fishfray

I caught mine on larger minnow patterns but at this point in the year they have seen all of that and become very lock jawed.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

One of the best tips I can give is those of u that tie ur own flies, track down some of the first ones u did. Ya know the ugly, look like p.o.s... those are my go to flies right now. They have seen every color and pattern about this time.


----------



## fishfray

Once the opener happens, is live bait really that effective on these trout?It seems like they would not be all over a worm or power bait, but who knows. They must be hungry because there isn't much food in that pond. It seems tough to find a fish that would look edible enough to keep anyways


----------



## Mr Burgundy

That pond gets hit REALLY hard the opener. I would guess a good amount of the fish that were stocked will be taken that day. Now I'm not saying they don't have hold overs as iv caught plenty ice fishing. Gl


----------



## fishfray

I know it gets fished hard but I cant imagine more than 50 people catching their limits of 3 and actually keeping them


----------



## Mr Burgundy

That place will see 100 to 150 anglers that day. It's crazy in the morning


----------



## Sliver Sidejob

Gate not open at 7 am. First time in 15 years. Many have left.


----------



## fishfray

Wow, last Saturday it didn't open till 8, I though that was the normal time. Is it a circus out on the pond today?


----------



## Davelobi

fishfray said:


> It seems tough to find a fish that would look edible enough to keep anyways


All perspective I guess. I released 15 today, kept none. They are gross but still beats working in the garage.


Good enough to eat?


----------



## fishfray

Looks delicious lol. The few that survive in the river and pond will slowly grow their fins back, the ones I've seen in early fall look way better


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I will be there in a few hrs to get some for the smoker. Here fishy fishy...


----------



## JOHNNY A

Davelobi said:


> All perspective I guess. I released 15 today, kept none. They are gross but still beats working in the garage.
> 
> 
> Good enough to eat?



So was this at Proud Lake or SMP? Do you have anything nice to say. I fished both spots today and enjoyed every minute of it. Relax and fish


----------



## Davelobi

JOHNNY A said:


> So was this at Proud Lake or SMP? Do you have anything nice to say. I fished both spots today and enjoyed every minute of it. Relax and fish


I did say something nice. I said it beats working in the garage By "good enough to eat", I meant is this the way you treat your food?

Actually, here is part of a post I put on the Huron River/Proud Lake post...

I do not have a problem with them having an opportunity to catch these fish and take them home. I watched dads teaching their sons and daughters. When a dad handed his rod with a hooked fish to his ten year old daughter and she reeled it in we all started clapping and cheering her on. I'll bet she is "hooked" on fishing. Everyone was polite and the place was reasonably clean considering the amount of people. These old brood-stock fish could go into cat food or give these folks a chance to get the kids away from the computer games and tv and catch a fish. Lots of memories made today I'd bet. 

That make you happier? I did in fact relax and fish. I just chose not to keep any. Not sure what a pellet fed fish would taste like. Many say they are delicious. The pic of the fish in the dirt just made me sad. I figured it would be in the cold water not dragged up on the bank to bake in the sun. Here is another pic from proud lake this morning that is a little more pleasing..


----------



## Sliver Sidejob

It's what's on the inside that counts! My 3 from Sat. The color of the flesh is very nice.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Nice meat bud. Let me guess, two bows and a brown?


----------



## Sliver Sidejob

Yes top is a "true" rainbow, middle more like a steel head and the bottom was a brown. Surprised me when I cut them how bright the rainbow was.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Hit it today. Got my limit in a few hrs. 2 big browns and a nice bow, fish were 22"-26". Got some nice filets out of them, will be in the smoker tomorrow.


----------

